

How to Drink All Night But Never Get Drunk - habosa
http://www.esquire.com/_mobile/blogs/food-for-men/how-not-to-get-drunk?src=soc_fcbks

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7645411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7645411)

From the top comment[0] by endersshadow[1]:

    
    
        I've said this in the corresponding reddit threads in
        /r/beer and /r/homebrewing, but I've met Jim Koch on
        multiple occasions in multiple settings, and I've never
        seen him not hammered. He's a functioning alcoholic, not
        a magician.
    
        He is, however, brilliant. He gets beer and marketing
        beer better than anybody else I've ever met.
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7646034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7646034)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=endersshadow](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=endersshadow)

